# Bumper repair advice



## RenoSport182

Thoughts on this guys?

https://i.imgur.com/PF8VMh8l.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/WPTUmYvl.jpg

Car drove into us in a carpark, damaged front bumper and cracked my Xenon lens.

Guy wants to avoid insurance - my insurance say they may write it off due to the age!! - bought new in 2004! my pride in joy so don't want it wrote off tbh.

Got a quote off a bodyshop today @ £360 which I am sure the guy won't want to pay.

Thoughts?

I'm in Manchester If anyone can recommend someone to quote us.

Thanks.


----------



## andy__d

price up the parts yourself from renault, you may find the headlight is a Big chunk of the quote you have so far.
it may be cheaper to buy the parts and get them fitted than a bodyshop supply and fit , and have a chat with the at fault driver re the costs.

I feel your pain, its a imho rip off to insure a car then just write it off for a headlight And bumper,


----------



## RenoSport182

andy__d said:


> price up the parts yourself from renault, you may find the headlight is a Big chunk of the quote you have so far.
> it may be cheaper to buy the parts and get them fitted than a bodyshop supply and fit , and have a chat with the at fault driver re the costs.
> 
> I feel your pain, its a imho rip off to insure a car then just write it off for a headlight And bumper,


Thanks for the reply andy. I've priced the headlight up and that isnt part of the quote I've had!! Quote is just to repair the bumper side ie take bumper off and spray.

I dont mind fitting the headlight myself, straight forward but bumper has to come off because its French! Headlight is £60 second hand.


----------



## wayne451

In the event you go through insurance and you get a settlement with a fee to keep the car, give me a yell as I could be interested in taking the car off you?

Fellow Manchester dweller here - Hazel Grove.

You say they won’t be interested in paying that but anyone worth their salt knows paintwork isn’t cheap, although that sounds a lot to paint a front bumper. How do you know nothing is damaged behind? I assume it’s light damage?

Another reason you could be optimistic, a friend of mine once ran up the **** of a car (wrote his own off at the time), the car he hit was a company car and the guy said if my mate paid his excess, he’d say it was his fault!?!


----------



## andy__d

RenoSport182 said:


> Thanks for the reply andy. I've priced the headlight up and that isnt part of the quote I've had!! Quote is just to repair the bumper side ie take bumper off and spray.
> 
> I dont mind fitting the headlight myself, straight forward but bumper has to come off because its French! Headlight is £60 second hand.


id be asking a n other body shop "how much to sort the bumper" and tell them its not an insurance job, just want to tidy it up, as i feel there are Some bodyshops hear the words "in-sewer-rats" and bump the price up "well its on the in-sewer-rats it doesnt matter" esp if it is just fill the marks, prime + paint it !


----------



## RenoSport182

andy__d said:


> id be asking a n other body shop "how much to sort the bumper" and tell them its not an insurance job, just want to tidy it up, as i feel there are Some bodyshops hear the words "in-sewer-rats" and bump the price up "well its on the in-sewer-rats it doesnt matter" esp if it is just fill the marks, prime + paint it !


Got another couple of body shops to look at it this week sometime, got a quote of £120 from fixascruff mobile seems a bit 'cheap' that!



wayne451 said:


> In the event you go through insurance and you get a settlement with a fee to keep the car, give me a yell as I could be interested in taking the car off you?
> 
> Fellow Manchester dweller here - Hazel Grove.
> 
> You say they won't be interested in paying that but anyone worth their salt knows paintwork isn't cheap, although that sounds a lot to paint a front bumper. *How do you know nothing is damaged behind? I assume it's light damage?
> *
> Another reason you could be optimistic, a friend of mine once ran up the **** of a car (wrote his own off at the time), the car he hit was a company car and the guy said if my mate paid his excess, he'd say it was his fault!?!


Yeah looks pretty light to me really and everything seems ok behind from my quick look at everything but you never know I suppose although it was a low speed impact.


----------



## James_R

Well I guess if you've got his details and he doesn't want to pay that much, then you'll just have to claim and insist the car is repaired as it's got sentimental value.

And of course as they become rarer and rarer, the price of them is going up ;-)

It's got to be worth repairing.

Just remember it's your pride and joy, don't get some 'fred-in-a-shed' painting it just so its cheap for the guy who ran in to you !!

Good luck mate - keep us updated


----------



## H-M3

It might be cheaper if you can take the bumper and trims off yourself and drop it off to them?


----------



## Joel93

Love these 182’s iv had a couple mynself (just bought a blue one). As mention the headlights are extremely expensive , I would contact one of the many people braking them on eBay and get hold of a headlight then wet sand and poslish the pair so they match (a new headlight would look odd), then get a good body shop to repair the paintwork on the bumper.


----------



## percymon

H-M3 said:


> It might be cheaper if you can take the bumper and trims off yourself and drop it off to them?


This

your first quote is high because you are paying probably £65 or more per hour labour charges, so by the time someone removes the bumper, strips it down, makes good the surface, primers and paints, then reassembles it basically a days work.

your scuff man is only doing in-situ work so saves himself ca 3-4 hours


----------



## RenoSport182

Update as promised.

Guy offered me £300 to sort the damage out to which I said sorry no as I'd be out of pocket to which he said speak to my wife tomorrow (today)

Spoke to the wife today and she was pretty understanding really once I'd told her the situation.

She is giving me the £460 on Friday.


----------



## Joel93

Spot on , maybe save some money on prep work and sourcing your own parts , save your self £100 or so.


----------



## andy__d

thank heavens, hope the sum covers it all for you.
(has to be cheaper for them than paying the rise in insurance premiums for the next 5 years)


----------



## James_R

Nice one - that seems a result dude :thumb:

Subscribed til Friday at least


----------



## RenoSport182

Moneys in the bank  just a case of getting the right bodyshop now to do the job, open to any other bodyshops Manchester way I can take it.

I'd look at a smart repair but heard bad things about them!

Cheers.


----------



## Barbel330

You'll only ever hear bad things about bad smart repairers. As I said in the other thread yesterday, some of us produce quality work, you just have to find a reputable one the same as you would a bodyshop or a detailer.

For the record, that damage is a very simple smart repair.


----------



## James_R

Good to hear cash in the bank mate


----------



## RenoSport182

Barbel330 said:


> You'll only ever hear bad things about bad smart repairers. As I said in the other thread yesterday, some of us produce quality work, you just have to find a reputable one the same as you would a bodyshop or a detailer.
> 
> For the record, that damage is a very simple smart repair.


Shame your miles away Barbel, I'll do a separate thread asking about a decent one Manchester way.

How much would you charge for that?


----------

